# Old Parlor Projects



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

I have had these for quite a while now. Most of us would have likely pitched them in the trash. They are both old, and one of them is likely 100 years old, or so. They both require TLC, and likely a fair amount of time to bring back to life. I recently bought a new parlor to play, and appreciate the more modern appointments that make it a great player.

I wanted to learn how to reset a neck and a few other wood related luthier skills. I am quite curious about how this old wood will sound.

Here are some pictures:


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

I will show each guitar seperately

















The inside of the sound hole appears to have a thin lining that feels like felt. I thought it was dust when I first saw it.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

Yes, that is a cracked headstock.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)




----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

That's it for what I think is the oldest one.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

This guitar is the is likely the newer of the two.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

Take note of the details, the old original pegs retaining the strings, the wood nut, also what looks like a sliver of brass in the bridge
:





















.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

The neck on this one has a V shape to it.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

A few more detail shots:


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

That's it for now. Any info, about these two parlors is appreciated. I was actually considering making one guitar out of the two if I had to. We'll see if I get around to it.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Tone Chaser said:


> The neck on this one has a V shape to it.


My 1917 martin parlor had a serious v neck. That sale was the stupidest think I ever sold. And my late dad came and bought it with me. 

Anyone ever see a 1917 martin nylon string around please lmk. Id so love to have it back.


----------



## Geetarz (Jan 19, 2016)

Tone Chaser said:


> That's it for now. Any info, about these two parlors is appreciated. I was actually considering making one guitar out of the two if I had to. We'll see if I get around to it.


Beare & Son was primarily a violin shop out of London UK. They had an associated shop in Toronto in the earlier 20th century, likely where your instrument was first acquired although the instrument wouldn't have been made by them. Both appear to be spruce top, the first possibly with some sort of rosewood back and the second, dyed birch. Rather than make 2 from 1, which could be a much more difficult task than assumed, perhaps sell one and focus on the other.


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

I think it's a great idea to restore these instruments to allow them to sing again. I too have a vintage parlour in need of some TLC, but not as much as yours.

Mine dates to around 1930 and is linked to Harmony. Vintage Guitar magazine actually has info on it (Supertone Bradley Kincaid Houn’ Dog, http://www.vintageguitar.com/3271/bradley-kincaid-houn-dog/), and Reverb was recently selling one for about 946 CDN (https://reverb.com/ca/item/1068980-supertone-bradley-kincaid-houn-dog-parlor-guitar-made-by-harmony).

spruce top
mahogany back and sides
built by Harmony
late 20's , early 30's

But I think the version I have was likely a Distributor guitar as it is slightly different than those on referenced websites. Notably, missing the Supertone label inside the body, is a wider shape than shown on VG and Reverb sites, is a "sunburst colour", has body/side binding on the front only, and a larger gap between the end of the neck to the sound hole. The V neck must have been common back then, as this guitar has it too.

The bridge is done, sadly someone thought it a great idea to put screws through it. The fret board is cracked, two small cracks in the top, and the back has separated from the side in a couple spots. Headstock seems good and machine heads appear to be ok.

My Mother-in-Law's boyfriend had this in his basement and showed up one day asking if I wanted it. I'm not one to say no to a free guitar, but I didn't think much about it at the time and it has sat in my basement for a couple years now.

Your post has inspired me to do something about this and I now really want to hear what it sounds like. So thank you for the kick and good luck with your restoration.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

That is cool that the post inspires you to take a stab at getting your old guitar playable. It is not about the dollars.

In a way it is like having an old motor bike from back then, and just being able to use it for what it was (is). It may not be like something modern, but it is something special to tinker with and use. There is some reward in there.

Some collectors pay for the right motor bike. These old guitars, well there may be a diamond in there once in a while.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Gez, I have a student that has an older (1991) Simon and Patrick. He got it when he was a baby with 3 other siblings, so it's been through the ringer. I might reconsider trying to get it nice at some point after my current project.


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

the first one looks like rosewood, is it brazilian ? if so worth a bit fer sure $$


----------



## Geetarz (Jan 19, 2016)

jimmy c g said:


> the first one looks like rosewood, is it brazilian ? if so worth a bit fer sure $$


Hard to tell if it's Brazilian...something very strange going on with the grain, where it almost looks to be maybe a 4-piece back. While Brazilian can certainly fetch a fair price, it's not always the big bucks some think if the instrument is an unknown. For instance there was a decent, early Bruno (made by Martin) parlor that sold in the Ottawa area maybe 2yrs ago for $250. It only needed a neck reset and the neck was already free of the body...it was also in exceptionally better overall condition than the OP's instrument.


----------

